# Coding after NBT Evo retrofit



## sijones2010 (May 6, 2021)

Hi,

I have an F34 2015 with just NBT, i've retrofitted NBT Evo Id6, with ATM in boot upgraded from TCB.

NBT is up to date on maps and have options all turned on, NBT Evo VIN is also coded to my car.

The ATM is still on donors, no can filter in place.

I have an error on SOS but am getting GPS data and Real Time traffic so am guessing things are working.

Question is, does any coding on the car need doing for it to know the changes and should the VIN be put in to the ATM?

Also the dash doesn't give Next/Previous track text when you scroll with bluetooth streaming so am thinking either coding or firmware might need updating?

Was going to buy an esys-x licence but to be honest as it's just for personal use and only doing this as a one off I don't think it's worth buying as the price has gone up, how much would someone charge for remotely sorting this? (I have an enet cable). 

Cheers,

Si


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you want working Donor ATM, then EVO must use VIN and FSC Codes matching Donor ATM, not car VIN, and you will have to use Activation Module / Emulator.


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Best way desolder sim card from your old tcb and put in new atm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EdgaBMW said:


> Best way desolder sim card from your old tcb and put in new atm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if old one has the active Telematic subscriptions he wants. 

And in North America, all TCB are shutting off February 2022 due to 3G Sunset. Not sure if that's an issue for Europe or not.


----------



## sijones2010 (May 6, 2021)

EdgaBMW said:


> Best way desolder sim card from your old tcb and put in new atm.


Actually been told not to do that anymore as the sim is locked to the 3g network and so you can end up with a useless ATM.


----------



## sijones2010 (May 6, 2021)

Do i need to VO code in the nbt evo and atm ? 

And what would i do to remove the SOS error?


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

ST_ECAL_TIMEOUT
ST_ECAL_ALIVE
to nicht_aktiv in KOMBI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Before coding anything, diagnose ATM with ISTA+. It could also be that there is something not connected properly or maybe the backup battery is dead.


----------



## sijones2010 (May 6, 2021)

Tuerkay said:


> Before coding anything, diagnose ATM with ISTA+. It could also be that there is something not connected properly or maybe the backup battery is dead.


I've got that installed but won't connect to car, e-sys is fine but can't work out what's wrong with ISTA, doesn't find my car?


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Do you have an Enet-cable or an K+D OBD cable? for f+g series, you should use an enet cable. you have to edit ediabas.ini to use enet connection and also need to check enet in ISTA settings -> connection interface


----------



## sijones2010 (May 6, 2021)

I've got an enet cable, yeah done that connection interface check. Need to try and again i think.


----------



## sijones2010 (May 6, 2021)

;=============================================================================
[Configuration]
;=============================================================================
Interface = ENET

;=============================================================================
[TCP]
;=============================================================================
RemoteHost = LMUC203404


Should this TCP one be ENET?


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

ENET


----------



## sijones2010 (May 6, 2021)

Any ideas why the edit isn't available here? all FDL coding seems disabled.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

open ausgelessen and edit


----------



## sijones2010 (May 6, 2021)

So... I did sort the SOS error but looking around and i think there is things wrong, i have only coded the Kombi to stop the SOS error, i looked to try and see what options the ATM has and could see it didn't have the CAFD file, I've read about the Detect CAF from SWE and the use HW-IDs button so i did that to see what would happen, i've not saved anything back to the car.

Can anyone explain what am seeing, sorry am learning this on the fly.

I've got e-sys 3.30.1, launcher pro 2.8.1.155, psdz full 4.27.20 - i don't understand the version translation to what i see people putting 57/58 etc.

Would appreciated some explanation, as i read about i-steps and am seeing different versions in different places.


----------

